# Paracord Duck Tote & Dog Training Lanyard



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 3, 2010)

First off the assembly line  made these at the request of a friend... duck tote and dog training lanyard out of paracord. Also going to do a duck call lanyard... I've never duck hunted myself, so all constructive criticism or suggestions welcome!


----------



## phil_4321 (Jan 3, 2010)

nice work. i really like the duck tote


----------



## Bruz (Jan 3, 2010)

Look great DD......Made any more Rifle Slings yet?

Bruz


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Bruz said:


> Look great DD......Made any more Rifle Slings yet?
> 
> Bruz



Not yet, going to be working on one tonight


----------

